# Reel question



## mit (Jan 15, 2016)

I picked up an 8 wt rod a couple of days ago for a variety reasons -- primarily because I wanted another rod to use for my upcoming keys trip. I'm trying to decide what reel to pair it with. I have narrowed it down to 3 reels and have questions about 2 of them

- Cheeky Mojo 425: A couple of things about this reel. I have the ambush 375 which has been great so far, but I have only caught freshwater bass < 5lbs. The main selling point is price -- currently ~$140ish with a coupon. My main question is will this reel work fork for bonefish, small tarpon, etc.? I don't need the best, but if it won't work, I'd like to avoid wasting $140. As best I can tell, the reviews seem mixed, favoring slightly negative.

- Nautilus NVG -- This seems to be top of the line. My main question here is the 7/8 adequate or do most go with the 8/9?

- Hatch 7 plus -- By far the best looking reel in my opinion-- seems a little heavy though. Based on my research, it seems the consensus is personal choice between the nautilus and hatch; and, I'm not looking to start up another hatch vs nautilus debate.

I've only been fly fishing a couple of months so I by no means need top of the line, but I don't mind spending the money if it is the best choice. I also do almost all my fishing from my paddleboard if that matters. I appreciate the input.

As a side note, any recommendations on productive flats that are with in paddling distance in the lower keys would be welcome. I usually split my time between Geiger key and blimp road, but a new spot would be a nice change.


----------



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

I was going through the same dilemma a few months back. I found mixed reviews about the mojo.............looks colorful, kind of marketed younger and flashier making fly production videos type of guy. NVG I would think we be right up there with the Hatch, both quality proven brands. I actually ended up getting a great deal on an FWX 7/8 that has worked in the salt with no issues. Anyways, if you have the money the NVG would be a step up from the FWX drag but if you are trying to save money and the typical inshore fishing is your game I would think an FWX could be put on your list as well. Also, not saying anything negative about the MOJO, I just am giving my very rookie to fly fishing opinion


----------



## mit (Jan 15, 2016)

Good to know about the fwx. I had ruled out anything without a sealed drag.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I just switched most of my reels over to hatch, really liking them so far. The 7plus fits perfect on my 8wt. I got them for a better price than the comparable size nautilus nvg reels, so that helped my decision. The hatch reels are heavier but I don't do much blind casting so no big deal for me. I personally like a little bit of weight at the back of the rod. They are smooth and the drag has a substantial amount of adjustment in half a revolution of the drag knob.

I really like the porting on the arbor of the nvg and the overall look. One thing about the nautilus nvg I didn't care for is the nvg retrieve has to be switched at the factory. In my case I either have to order a right hand retrieve reel, or find one in stock somewhere, or buy a left hand reel and send it in and pay a fee for them to switch it. For resale purposes if I sold it down the road I would likely have to send it in for a fee to have it switched since most people reel left handed. That or the buyer would have to eat that expense. Either way those scenarios would likely affect resale ability and price for me.

I have an fwx on my freshwater 5wt, it's a cool reel, very light, but not in the same class as the hatch. The nvg vs hatch is a better apples to apples comparison.

Honestly I don't think you can go wrong with either. 

The cheeky reels can be found heavily discounted if you look around. Past that I cant comment about them or how they hold up.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I started to go down a road with this, but wanted to back up and ask "what is the rod you are pairing this reel with?"


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Haven't seen the 3tand but heard good things. Keep in mind pro endorsements usually have money behind them. 3tand might be paying a hefty price for the Stu Apt name on their reels.

The colton terrapin is a very nice reel for the money, they have a sale on them right now as well, fully sealed.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

The Galvan Torque reels may be worth a look. Maybe a Lamson Speedster.

Nothing will ever be sexier (or more time tested) than the Tibor Everglade though.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

For a quality reel, beginner setup, I would look at Lamson (Guru, Speedster, Litespeed, etc.), Colton, Galvan torque, Nautilus x-frame, or Tibor Backcountry wide. Lamson Guru 3 or 3.5 on sale for $170 and $180 respectively at sierra trading post up to $400 for the Galvan, Nautilus, and Tibor. If you can afford the Hatch or NVG, by all means go with that, but I'm cheap.


----------



## tibor25 (Apr 17, 2016)

I personally wouldn't buy lamson. I swear by Tibor, and in my opinion they are the best you can buy. Have a Hatch 7+ and am very happy with it, use it often when I'm back in Florida Bay.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The galvan t8 is a great reel as well. 

You asked about 3 reels and now look at all the options you have, lol.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

tibor25 said:


> I personally wouldn't buy lamson. I swear by Tibor, and in my opinion they are the best you can buy. Have a Hatch 7+ and am very happy with it, use it often when I'm back in Florida Bay.


Lamson may not be the best available, but for under $200 dollars I'd pick that over the Cheeky or pretty much anything else in that price range. They're made in the US and have a good rep for customer service and a proven drag system. They may not be as good as the others mentioned, but almost every other reel mentioned is at least twice, if not 4x the cost (except for the Colton CRG, which has an unsealed cork drag, not a bad drag system, but the OP mentioned a sealed drag [of course, the Tibors mentioned so far don't have a sealed drag either]) That said, if you can afford a Hatch or NVG, I wouldn't buy a Lamson either.


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

mit said:


> I picked up an 8 wt rod a couple of days ago for a variety reasons -- primarily because I wanted another rod to use for my upcoming keys trip. I'm trying to decide what reel to pair it with. I have narrowed it down to 3 reels and have questions about 2 of them
> 
> - Cheeky Mojo 425: A couple of things about this reel. I have the ambush 375 which has been great so far, but I have only caught freshwater bass < 5lbs. The main selling point is price -- currently ~$140ish with a coupon. My main question is will this reel work fork for bonefish, small tarpon, etc.? I don't need the best, but if it won't work, I'd like to avoid wasting $140. As best I can tell, the reviews seem mixed, favoring slightly negative.
> 
> ...


Sage 2280 or 3280


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

been very happy with the hatch reels in 3,4,5,7 and 9. The 7+is a great pair with the 8wt.


----------



## mit (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for the comments. I should have seen this coming as everyone has their favorites. However, I think it is safe to conclude that cheeky reels are not that common on this forum.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Tibor Everglades or Nautilus NVG.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

It's sort of like asking whats your favorite book. There are lots of good options at each price point. I've had some disappointing experiences with lamson - but the company was great to work with and promptly addressed the issues. 
Your question on the NVG - 7/8 vs. 8/9 - IMHO would be tipped based on your rod choice - something super light like a helios 2 I'd be tempted by the 7/8 and just spool it with hatch backing or gel spun to gain a little extra distance. A heavier stick than I'd just roll with the 9/8.
good luck - all great choices.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

He did ask about 3 specific reels and it turned into a laundry list of suggestions. Typical of any forum I suppose. In general we have a terrible time staying on track around here.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

mit said:


> Thanks for the comments. I should have seen this coming as everyone has their favorites. However, I think it is safe to conclude that cheeky reels are not that common on this forum.


Sorry for all the extraneous info. But we definitely like to share our experience and opinions here (sometimes to a fault). More to the point of your original question, There's a reason cheeky reels aren't very common here. Get the best reel you can afford and enjoy the heck out of it. I also would add by American if your budget allows. 

Also, keep us posted on what you do get, your thoughts on it, and how it works for you.


----------



## mit (Jan 15, 2016)

Backwater said:


> I started to go down a road with this, but wanted to back up and ask "what is the rod you are pairing this reel with?"


Marshfly 8 wt.


----------



## mit (Jan 15, 2016)

jamie said:


> It's sort of like asking whats your favorite book. There are lots of good options at each price point. I've had some disappointing experiences with lamson - but the company was great to work with and promptly addressed the issues.
> Your question on the NVG - 7/8 vs. 8/9 - IMHO would be tipped based on your rod choice - something super light like a helios 2 I'd be tempted by the 7/8 and just spool it with hatch backing or gel spun to gain a little extra distance. A heavier stick than I'd just roll with the 9/8.
> good luck - all great choices.


I realize this. I had done a decent amount of looking and had narrowed it done to those three. Albeit, some of the narrowing was based on aesthetics and 'gut feel' -- not the best reason but a reason nonetheless. Like I said, I kept the mojo 425 in the running because: (1) low price (2) like the look (3) limited good experience with the ambush 375 in freshwater applications (4) no truly bad reviews but no stellar reviews either. With that said, however, it is probably safe to say the mojo is not the best pick based on the comments in this forum. I appreciate all the feedback though.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

mit said:


> I picked up an 8 wt rod a couple of days ago for a variety reasons -- primarily because I wanted another rod to use for my upcoming keys trip. I'm trying to decide what reel to pair it with. I have narrowed it down to 3 reels and have questions about 2 of them
> 
> - Cheeky Mojo 425: A couple of things about this reel. I have the ambush 375 which has been great so far, but I have only caught freshwater bass < 5lbs. The main selling point is price -- currently ~$140ish with a coupon. My main question is will this reel work fork for bonefish, small tarpon, etc.? I don't need the best, but if it won't work, I'd like to avoid wasting $140. As best I can tell, the reviews seem mixed, favoring slightly negative.
> 
> ...


As a couple of people have mentioned, I say "buy American" and take the Cheeky off your list. Being of Chinese origin, I'd say it's twice as expensive as it should be. Though I'm not a big fan of the Yellowstone Angler rod shootouts, their reel shootouts are more quantitative. Although from 2014 this gives a pretty good comparison of the reels' specs you mention on one page then an evaluation/ranking.
http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/ge...ander-abel-cheeky-loop-bauer-sage-lamsonreels
Overall, I'd say buy either of your other two candidates and you will have something you can use for a very long time.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mit said:


> Marshfly 8 wt.


The Journeyman?


----------



## mit (Jan 15, 2016)

Backwater said:


> The Journeyman?


No, the backcountry.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

What will the majority of use be for that rod. I know you say you are going down to the Keys soon. What's your objective and target going to be down there and when are you going. What area do you currently live and what it your primary targets there, fishing conditions and main purpose for that particular rod?


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I am a big Bauer fan, especially for things 9wt and below. The CFX reels, and old M-series reels are awesome. I've never had an issue and love them. I think they are terrible at mktg (would be a good company to buy!) but have solid products. A lot more popular in PNW.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I've not used a Cheeky but I know 3 guys who have and all of them regretted purchasing it. Not worth even the relatively inexpensive price. You're better off getting a Lamson off clearance from Sierra Trading Post or something. Or buying a lightly used Tibor, Nautilus, Hatch or Abel.

From what I've been told the drag systems on the Cheeky just aren't up to handling most stuff in the salt. And their supposedly "sealed" drags aren't really well sealed at all.

Between the other two of the Hatch or Nautilus I'd call it a coin-flip though. The weight differential of couple ounces really shouldn't bother you at all. I've used both and they're excellent reels, you cannot go wrong with either one.

And as jsnipes mentioned above Bauer reels don't get much love. I know two guys who use them here on the Texas coast and they absolutely swear by them.

Personally, I've become something of a Tibor fanboy. In large part because I prefer the unsealed, cork drag systems to the newer, sealed drags on other reels- I've got a Gulfstream for my primary 12wt rig and a Riptide for my primary 10wt. Plus I'm about to get an Everglades for my primary 8wt rig.


----------



## mit (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I think the no recommendation on cheeky is fairly conclusive. I appreciate all the input.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

jsnipes said:


> I am a big Bauer fan, especially for things 9wt and below. The CFX reels, and old M-series reels are awesome. I've never had an issue and love them. I think they are terrible at mktg (would be a good company to buy!) but have solid products. A lot more popular in PNW.



Bauer?? I didn't think they were still in biz. They weren't too bad, back in the day.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mit said:


> Thanks everyone. I think the no recommendation on cheeky is fairly conclusive. I appreciate all the input.


I've played around with the Cheekys. Not too bad for an inexpensive reel. But there are better.

Mit, give us a reply on the questions I asked in my latest reply.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

I own quite a few NV-G's I currently use the 7/8 on both 7 and 8 wt rods. If you go this route, it comes down to backing and balance. The drag on the 7/8 is the exact same as the drag on the 8/9. I get about 150-160 yds of 20# Dacron backing on the 7/8. Nautilus overstates their backing.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Danny Moody said:


> I own quite a few NV-G's I currently use the 7/8 on both 7 and 8 wt rods. If you go this route, it comes down to backing and balance. The drag on the 7/8 is the exact same as the drag on the 8/9. I get about 150-160 yds of 20# Dacron backing on the 7/8. Nautilus overstates their backing.


IMHO, that's an issue. At least for me it would be. If the manufacturer claims a reel holds 200 yards of 20# dacron then it needs to hold 200 yards. Not 175.


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## mit (Jan 15, 2016)

Backwater said:


> What will the majority of use be for that rod. I know you say you are going down to the Keys soon. What's your objective and target going to be down there and when are you going. What area do you currently live and what it your primary targets there, fishing conditions and main purpose for that particular rod?


Sorry for the delay in responding. Work has been crazy. I figured this would be my primary rod for saltwater. I travel to the lower keys 3 to 4 times a year and fish the St. Augustine area a couple of times a month in the summer. In terms of fish size nothing too big -- bonefish, baby tarpon, non-bull reds, etc. 

I have axed the cheeky mojo from my list. I do have one more question for you all of you don't mind. I have decided on the ccfx2 which seems like a good compromise. My question is sizing. I was in the city and stop at a fly shop. They had an 8/10 which seemed huge for what I'm looking for they did not have a 6/8 to look at. Does anyone use the 6/8 reel on an 8 weight?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mit said:


> Sorry for the delay in responding. Work has been crazy. I figured this would be my primary rod for saltwater. I travel to the lower keys 3 to 4 times a year and fish the St. Augustine area a couple of times a month in the summer. In terms of fish size nothing too big -- bonefish, baby tarpon, non-bull reds, etc.
> 
> I have axed the cheeky mojo from my list. I do have one more question for you all of you don't mind. I have decided on the ccfx2 which seems like a good compromise. My question is sizing. I was in the city and stop at a fly shop. They had an 8/10 which seemed huge for what I'm looking for they did not have a 6/8 to look at. Does anyone use the 6/8 reel on an 8 weight?



So here's the deal, I see a lot of people put more emphasis on a reel than a rod. Your rod is your #1 most piece thing in a fly outfit. Then the line and lastly the reel. So you have made a decision to purchase the MF Backcountry. Knowing it's more of an easier action that their faster rod make it a good choice for someone getting into fly fishing for the 1st time and should grow with you as your casting skills get better.. From what I saw, the BC retails for $299. That's not a bad price bracket for a decent rod. But it make no sense spending double that for a reel. A high end reel wouldn't help you catch any more fish, than a reel that sold for about what you paid for the rod or a little less.

Also, going to a reel that is ultra light will not help make the whole outfit cast easier either. A slightly heavier reel can act as a counter balance and help the swing feel lighter. Sure, a light reel has it's place. But it's not always the best thing for everybody, especially the way they cast.

I'm going to suggest a Rio Redfish floating line for that rod.

Mit, these boys are suggesting Hatch and Nautilus reels That run around $600 each. They are pair them with very high end rods that starts around $600 and goes up to $900.

Look, I've been in this game for a long time. I've owned many great reels throughout the years including Nautilus. You've been in this for 3 mos. now. So I want to be clear when I say I wouldn't steer you wrong on this one. My point is, you purchase the MF BC because you found that the rod felt good and was a good value for the money in a middle of the road price range. Good rod feel, not a staggering price. So on the reels, you either wanted cheap or top priced reel. Why not match a reel that is a great value, great quality but priced middle of the road like your rod?

I have to say that this reel is one of the best values for the money. In my personal opinion is it would be a perfect match for your rod and will not let you down.




http://www.3-tand.com

The reel I'm showing in the pic is their lightest series reel. It has plenty of drag to do what you are looking for. At this point, this may be all you need. I'm beating the heck out of this one and I haven't found a problem yet. Nor have I heard of a problem with them

But they have stouter reels with stronger drags called their "T" series. Like the Hatch, it has a 100% seal multi drag washer with nano coating stacked drag system. Strong, light weight, tight, ultra smooth drag and lots of drag power if needed. Back at iCast, I did a reel to reel comparison with the T series 3-Tand to the Hatch and many other reels. The drag design has very little difference and I think it felt smoother with the 3-Tand. I found it to be the best value reel on the market, especially in the mid price point range. The guy who helped design Van Staal reels help designed the 3-Tand. Their reel won "best in show" at iCast in 2014. Stu Apte just endorse them and is having a Signature reel made by them that will go on market soon, if that says anything.

Read up on them and put one in your hands. You see and feel the quality and feel good about the price. 

Ted Haas


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Danny Moody said:


> I own quite a few NV-G's I currently use the 7/8 on both 7 and 8 wt rods. If you go this route, it comes down to backing and balance. The drag on the 7/8 is the exact same as the drag on the 8/9. I get about 150-160 yds of 20# Dacron backing on the 7/8. Nautilus overstates their backing.


Danny, unless you are big bonefishing in wide open flats or fishing light for big offshore pelagics, I would worry about 150yrds of backing. Most inshore fish wouldn't take you into your backing more than 50yrds. You can get an additional 25-30 yrds on your backing capacity using Cortland Micron. Or do what el9surf does and use that flat hollow core stuff.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

There is a HUGE difference between buying a higher end reel vs a rod. Even if you are new to the game. So I will disagree with Ted.
A higher end reel will last your whole life and serve you well even when you are more experienced. As you progress in skill you may find a higher end rod more to your liking....maybe, maybe not.
So it makes, to me, more sense if you are going to spend a fair hunk of change upfront to spend it on the reel.

Now Ted is correct in that the rod will help you more so than the reel. Which is frankly why I tell guys to buy the best stuff you can. Rod and reel. In the long run it will be cheaper.

There are four ways to go about this.
1. Entry level rod and reel.
2. Entry level rod but good reel.
3. Entry level reel but good rod.
4. Good rod and reel.

Much of my suggestions to guys usually start with "now it all depends on how much you think you are going to get into the fly game" but my preference goes like this:
4, 2, 1, 3. And here is one other point Ted didn't address. If a guy is truly starting out then spending more on a rod is a waste because you don't know what type of casting stroke you are going to develop and therefore have no idea what style of rod will fit you best.

So there Ted....lol


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Reels are expensive line holders IMHO...unless you consistently hook into fish that take you there.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Steve,

I am assuming he picked that rod because he liked how it felt. Nothing wrong with that for sure, especially coming from a novice perspective. I always recommend going with an easier casting rod to start. Some may like that feel as they get better and nothing wrong with that. Others will change their taste in a rod and may like the flavor of a different action, possibly faster. So starting high end fast rod that everyone else recommends may hinder his ability to be an efficient caster with it, not to mention what can happen with all the other novice foo-bars that can happen that man not be covered in that high end warranty.

As far as reels go the term "Lasting a Lifetime" is a relative term. I'm going to de-bunk that term! Back years ago, we all bought those "Last a Lifetime" reels. Some still had their problems. but others, did in fact hold up and hold together. But where are those reels today. They are antiquated compares to the technology today. Even the same as far has High end rods go. Some of the best rods out there 15-20 yrs ago, even 10 yrs ago couldn't hold a candle to some rods ranging $150-400! Same goes with the reels.

Us fly fishermen who's been in this game for a while fish with our newer high tech stuff and wonder how we fished with that old stuff "back in the day." But we did and probably caught more fish back then on them than today. So even some of the cheap crap of today was better than that low tech stuff back then, which was the latest and greatest back then!

Steve, this reel mfg I recommended to Mit above is the real deal. It's got lifetime quality and current high end technology with a reasonable price tag. Ok, so maybe it doesn't look as cool as the Hatches, the newer Nautilus' Abels, and new Tibors, (which I have nothing against!) if that's what your in to . But reels like this 3-TAND still holds up and get's the job done. You'll see it in this year's 8wt Fly Reel Shootout! It will be interesting to see how it fairs.

So where was I..... Some of us older guys that been around a while.... And some of the younger bucks that are also gear heads and have been at it for a good while.... All can see and feel the little nuances between high end and mid grade. We are not talkin low end stuff here. But it's not going to be a huge difference and not going to matter much in the greater scheme of fly fishing to a newbie like Mit who has just settled on owning a $300 rod. HE's got bigger fish to fry at this point, other than looking cool on some shore video where he has one clip of him standing on the bow of a skiff and the other clip of him releasing a fish with a Hatch in his other hand. The parts that thread those 2 clips together is what he really needs to worry about and that Hatch will not help in that process. 

Disclaimer, I have nothing against Hatch or the other reels above, only that they are not cheap.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks Ted and Steve for sharing two sides to the coin.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Something else to consider is resale value if you change your mind 6 months down the road, especially since you are new at this. I wouldn't advise buying gear solely based on this but it's something to factor into your decision if you ultimately want to upgrade at some point. 

Some of these brands and models have a cult like following and can easily give you a high percentage of your money back at some point in the future. A quick ebay search will tell you all you need to know. Galvan torque, g loomis & sage rods are all good examples. This is assuming you take care of your gear. 

Other brands that you see routinely on the discount sites don't hold their value well at all. This doesnt make them bad but just know that your favorite model wont exist next year. Companies that pump out new or updated models every year seem to fare worse on resale value in general. Lamson comes to mind on this one, they seem to have a new reel or updated version every 6 months. This can work to your advantage if you find something you like. While I love hardy rods they are guilty of this. I have no intention of replacing any of my hardy proaxis rods, so getting them all at half off was a great deal.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

Just to clarify. My post about the NV-G was a reply to Mit asking for opinions about NV-G. Being that I was a die hard Tibor fan for many years and have switched my entire reel collection to NV-G, I figured I would share.

As for matching this to the selected rod, I don't see the logic except for one key note... Using it from a paddle board. This is one area I have years of experience. Since the reel will be saltwater wet for hours on end, a good reel is imperative. Although many reels are designed with sealed drags, they still have quirks when operating wet. The NV-G's are a great operating reel, wet or dry.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> Something else to consider is resale value if you change your mind 6 months down the road, especially since you are new at this. I wouldn't advise buying gear solely based on this but it's something to factor into your decision if you ultimately want to upgrade at some point.
> 
> Some of these brands and models have a cult like following and can easily give you a high percentage of your money back at some point in the future. A quick ebay search will tell you all you need to know. Galvan torque, g loomis & sage rods are all good examples. This is assuming you take care of your gear.
> 
> Other brands that you see routinely on the discount sites don't hold their value well at all. This doesnt make them bad but just know that your favorite model wont exist next year. Companies that pump out new or updated models every year seem to fare worse on resale value in general. Lamson comes to mind on this one, they seem to have a new reel or updated version every 6 months. This can work to your advantage if you find something you like. While I love hardy rods they are guilty of this. I have no intention of replacing any of my hardy proaxis rods, so getting them all at half off was a great deal.



Good point.
I'm not a Lamson fan. Had failures in the past.

But here is a discounted Nautilus, (speaking of cult followed reels). This reel looks like a good deal for mit and I would say go for that one since it wooks good and is a good price matched reel for that rod.

http://www.tridentflyfishing.com/na...riteo&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=lowerfunnel

I had one once and they worked fine for what he'll be doing.


Still, for the same price, the 3-Tand "T" Series reel has a better drag for the same money. And the TF-70 is lighter reel with at least the same stopping power for just over $200. Again, I feel these reels are built well and are a great value.

But either one will work.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Bottom line is there is no right or wrong answer. At the end of the day how you spend your money is up to you. You're the only one that has to live with the decision....well not counting "management".....lol


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

For new guys rod $$ first, line $$ second match the rod, good flies for your water/species, almost any low cost American made reel, practice casting maybe lessons, then a few good guided trips and if you still like the fly fishing sport you are off to good start.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't see the point in matching levels of rods to level of reels or where to allocate money. If he likes the rod and it cast well whether its $100 or $1000 it will deliver the fly to the fish. Once hooked up all fly rods are going to flex and fight fish. Some stiff, others flex more but they all will get the job done. Encouraging him toward a reel based on cost to match the level of rod he bought is crazy. His money he can spend it however he wants. If he likes the ccx 2 then go for it


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> I don't see the point in matching levels of rods to level of reels or where to allocate money. If he likes the rod and it cast well whether its $100 or $1000 it will deliver the fly to the fish. Once hooked up all fly rods are going to flex and fight fish. Some stiff, others flex more but they all will get the job done. Encouraging him toward a reel based on cost to match the level of rod he bought is crazy. His money he can spend it however he wants. If he likes the ccx 2 then go for it



I guess.... Each to their own. But it's like putting $3000 worth of tires and rims on a Toyota Camry. It's not necessary to get the job done.

He's been in it for 3 mos not. Aside from what he's seen in videos and what people say he should have, how does a reel costing twice what his rod cost benefit him? And, a good portion of the pricing is in the name and the profit.

I see too many newbies getting discourage in getting into fly fishing because all these people say you need the very best to do any good. That is a big deterrent with a lot these new guys because it appears to be too much $$ to be any good at it. That's a load of crap! Let the guy jump in and get his feet wet and see if he really likes it or not. Then as time goes on, he can go into a direction that he sees that fits his REAL fishing, not what everybody else says he needs to go. To sit here and justify why you spent the big dough in high end fly fishing gear and is the only way to go, to everyone one you see with some interest in getting started into fly fishing, is only doing this sport a dis-service. Have you seen all the high end fly gear for sale that states "only used twice" or something to that effect?

There is nothing wrong with owning higher end gear, now that you've been in it for a good while. You understand the difference and can appreciate the quality and the name recognition. But guys like mit are not there yet. He's got a long road to go before he can make an educated decission on which rod, reel or whatever will suit him better. 

Lay the pressure off him and let the guy get a reel that works good that he can put on his reel and go catch some fish. He chose a $299 rod for several reasons. So in this case, the rod has been taken out of the whole equation. What if he boughts a $149 rod, or a $99 rod? What then? There are way more things he needs to spend with that extra money he can save (buying a matching reel), on other gear, lines, accessories, flies, lessons, etc., (the list goes on and on) before he can truly be successful out there on the water. So to put peer pressure on a guy and only suggest going high end on a reel, is somewhat hypocritical. What did you start out using? Did you catch fish with it? Well then..... 

I for one, can enjoy a fine piece of machining and tooling and a lovely fly rod today. Of course, I've been doing it for a long time. You've been doing it for a good while as well. But I also know the benefit of getting guys started in decent but reasonable outfit, that wouldn't break the bank for him and wouldn't be afraid to use it either and will also grow some with him. I did, you did! Also, I'd rather see the guy go out and by a Behemoth, a Cheeky, Allen, 3-TAND or that lower end Nautilus (or any other mid grade reel to match his mid grade rod) and beat the dog snot out of it on the water, than a $600-700 reel that he hardly uses for fear of scratching it..

Again, I'm just looking at the practicality of the whole big picture. Oh and Btw, resales is a relative term. It shouldn't be a factor at this point.

That's all I'm saying. 

Btw guys, no hard feelings


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Exactly Ted. Just much more eloquent than my post.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Backwater said:


> I guess.... Each to their own. But it's like putting $3000 worth of tires and rims on a Toyota Camry. It's not necessary to get the job done.
> 
> He's been in it for 3 mos not. Aside from what he's seen in videos and what people say he should have, how does a reel costing twice what his rod cost benefit him? And, a good portion of the pricing is in the name and the profit.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify I didn't put any pressure on him to go buy the nautilus or hatch or any other reel for that matter. He asked a fairly specific questions regarding 3 reels, I simply answered to the best that I could based on his original question. I don't pretend to understand people's budgets because there are a lot of guys in the boating / fishing world with loads of money. An $800 reel might be chump change to a guy with 3 boats and a condo in the bahamas. Not saying that's the case here but I don't know that.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Just buy the Tibor Everglades and be done with it. Go look in guides boats and you'll see it more than any reel because they are built like a tank and have been tried and used for decades. More world records than any other reel co. There is a reason for that.

Buy once. Your kids will thank you when you die. LOL


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> Just to clarify I didn't put any pressure on him to go buy the nautilus or hatch or any other reel for that matter. He asked a fairly specific questions regarding 3 reels, I simply answered to the best that I could based on his original question. I don't pretend to understand people's budgets because there are a lot of guys in the boating / fishing world with loads of money. An $800 reel might be chump change to a guy with 3 boats and a condo in the bahamas. Not saying that's the case here but I don't know that.



I understand, but the guy did buy the $299 rod I'm assuming for many different reasons. Just sayin...

Oh and just as a disclaimer, I see nothing wrong with his decision to buy that rod. But I also don't see anything wrong with you changing out your reels in your quiver with Hatch. But I think your wife would wonder why you spent that much dough just going into it, when you first started out.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

jddurango said:


> Just buy the Tibor Everglades and be done with it. Go look in guides boats and you'll see it more than any reel because they are built like a tank and have been tried and used for decades. More world records than any other reel co. There is a reason for that.
> 
> Buy once. Your kids will thank you when you die. LOL


That may not necessarily be the "thing" when your kids get it. Yes it will work just fine, but there will be better widgets built by then. I don't see people running out to purchase Pflueger, Billy Pates and Fin Nor reels these days (and they caught plenty of world records as well).

Nothing wrong with Tibor, or some of the better reels. Here's a question. Did you buy a Tibor Everglades for your 1st or 2nd outfit?

Yes someone like him can look for a deal on something like that, (I just saw a heck of a deal on an Abel Super 7/8N) maybe even a slightly used one. But if not, I don't know if that is the best advise for him and to match up with that rod.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

It's the Indian, not the arrow.

You can pull 30"+ redfish out of the water with an 8wt scientific angler setup from Walmart, on Betts bass poppers. Conversly, you can fish tiny cutthroats with a 2wt bamboo compliments of Bill Oyster that'll set you back more than a lot of boats I've seen on this site.

Point is you don't want to go throwing a lot of money into something you may not stick with. Also it's nice to have a modest setup to keep around to hand to your non (fly) fishing buddies to use (drop/dunk/abuse).

I'll second Ted's vote on the 3-Tand I've had the T-70 for a while and consider it average price and we'll above that in quality, super smooth. Only thing I would change would be the outbound clicker, it's too quiet for my taste.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Backwater said:


> That was the hot reel back then, back in the day. It was good and is still good. But it too had it's share of shore comings. Still, it works and works good. But today, there are many advancements in reel technology. By the time his kids get it, it will be old technology and will either be a conversation piece or a decent door stop. Just saying


You've said a lot throughout this thread.

Tibors have been around for decades and yet they are still here. More world records than any reel company BY FAR. Back in the day? LOL Name a reel company that has more world records in the past 3-5 years or 10 or 15. You look in guide boats from Florida to Texas and you won't find more reels from any company than Tibor. There is a reason why Tibor has more records and is used by more guides than any other reel.

Every single year the fishing industry will come out with the fancy new piece of technology to get your $. Some folks fall for it and some folks stick with the tried and true, proven gear that is built to last.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> It's the Indian, not the arrow.
> 
> You can pull 30"+ redfish out of the water with an 8wt scientific angler setup from Walmart, on Betts bass poppers. Conversly, you can fish tiny cutthroats with a 2wt bamboo compliments of Bill Oyster that'll set you back more than a lot of boats I've seen on this site.
> 
> ...


My 1st Nautilus didn't have a drag clicker for some reason. (I won it in the Keys in a little tarpon tourney, so I considered it a freebee). It wasn't a bad reel, but I just like to hear the drag sing when I have a good fish on. So I fished it for a little while but then I gave it away to a buddy! No doubt, Nautilus makes a fine reel tho.

Same thing with the Abels. Love the quality of the reels but hated not having a drag sound. They may have changed that by now, who knows.

I can still hear that drag of that 3-Tand, (tho I'm half deaf! Ha!). But I'll complain to them about it!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

jddurango said:


> You've said a lot throughout this thread.
> 
> Tibors have been around for decades and yet they are still here. More world records than any reel company BY FAR. Back in the day? LOL Name a reel company that has more world records in the past 3-5 years or 10 or 15. You look in guide boats from Florida to Texas and you won't find more reels from any company than Tibor. There is a reason why Tibor has more records and is used by more guides than any other reel.
> Every single year the fishing industry will come out with the fancy new piece of technology to get your $. Some folks fall for it and some folks stick with the tried and true, proven gear that is built to last.


I'm very familiar with the reels and the company. They've been around for just over 20yrs and became a standard around 2000. I have nothing against the company, but their reels weren't without fault. Still, they are a good reel. But I will tell you that today, they are chasing technology and sad to say that they are slipping down the rankings and market share.

I don't believe your comments about the "more guides" thing, not here in Florida anyway. That use to be true, but I don't think that is a fact today. Let me reiterate something, I have nothing against Tibor reels.

Was your 1st reel a Tibor Everglades?


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Backwater said:


> I'm very familiar with the reels and the company. They've been around for just over 20yrs and became a standard around 2000. I have nothing against the company, but their reels weren't without fault. Still, they are a good reel. But I will tell you that today, they are chasing technology and sad to say that they are slipping down the rankings and market share.
> 
> I don't believe your comments about the "more guides" thing, not here in Florida anyway. That use to be true, but I don't think that is a fact today. Let me reiterate something, I have nothing against Tibor reels.
> 
> Was your 1st reel a Tibor Everglades?


It is without a doubt the reel most commonly used by Florida fly guides today.

Tibor Reels had 41 new world records in 2015.... more than any other reel company. Who was 2nd and how many did they have? That's a large number of WR"s for reels made with faults that are chasing technology. Wonder why those folks would use such old technology with faults while chasing WR's? Weird huh?

No, the Tibor Everglades was not my 1st reel.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Backwater said:


> That may not necessarily be the "thing" when your kids get it. Yes it will work just fine, but there will be better widgets built by then. I don't see people running out to purchase Pflueger, Billy Pates and Fin Nor reels these days (and they caught plenty of world records as well).
> 
> Nothing wrong with Tibor, or some of the better reels. Here's a question. Did you buy a Tibor Everglades for your 1st or 2nd outfit?
> 
> Yes someone like him can look for a deal on something like that, (I just saw a heck of a deal on an Abel Super 7/8N) maybe even a slightly used one. But if not, I don't know if that is the best advise for him and to match up with that rod.


You completed edited your post that I responded to so I'll respond to the edited version too.

I wasn't recommending purchasing a reel based on handing it down to kids. I think you know that though...hopefully.

I don't think you'll find many "deals" on Tibors as they hold their value extremely well. Again, for a reason.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sometimes I get a little rambunctious with my replies. I thought about what I said for a while and decided to tone it down a few notches. So I changed what I said about the same time you were working on your reply. 

I understand about the WR thing. These are people that have been in it for years and are settled into their equipment and go off chasing other things. I get it! It doesn't mean that if anybody buys one, then they'll land a WR as well. We all know the equipment will hold up.

There are deals out there if someone is patient and is willing to look. There are deals on them, especially for a good use one. You just have to look.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Ted I think issue that some of us have is that you are overstating how much reel technology is changing and will change. Tibors and Abels have been around for many years. My first Abel is around the 30 year old mark and has had a lot of use and its still working like new. They are still using the basic same design on their reels today. There have been two functional design changes over that period of time. They have two pawls instead of one (not a big deal to me) and they have ported spools to reduce weight (nice IMO). But the basic design has not changed and in fact you can still buy solid spools (I guess some guys still prefer those?). 

Yes they now offer sealed drag reels. Some guys are sold on reels with sealed drags. But there are "sealed drag" reels that are not very sealed. I won't get into that here as its not my intent to pick on certain reels.

My point is that I don't agree that reel technology is changing and will continue to change at anywhere near the rate fly rod technology has changed. Certainly advances will be made but I am willing to bet that 20 years from now the reels of the future will not be technically much different than the reels today. Cork drags are still the gold standard for a reason. Bottom line is that my Abel is still a top end reel today (compared to any other reels out there). But my Sage RPLX is a dinosaur compared to my Xi3 and Salts (or to the other high end rods I have fished - NRX, ProAxis, Meridian).

All IMHO as a retired engineer of course.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

A thought just occurred to me that only the over 50 guys will probably be able to relate to. I wonder if fly rod and reel technology is going to take the same path as stereos did 40 years ago. For many years the advances in technology in stereo were driven by two overarching drivers. Make it louder with less distortion.

So the sales pitch battle was to show how your new amplifier could produce x watts with Y % total harmonic distortion and Z frequency range. What happened in the late 70s is that the technology exceeded the ability for the human ear to hear it. Manufacturers starting making gear that had silly low distortion rates and that could reproduce sound outside the human ear range of 20hz-20Khz. Point being that the technology got more advanced that our ability to use it. Computers are already close to that today (key stroke wise). Already have processors that can refresh faster than our fingers can manipulate a keyboard.

At some point fly rods and reels will get to diminishing returns. For instance how light can a rod and reel combination be to still adequately balance and cast a fly?


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

ifsteve said:


> At some point fly rods and reels will get to diminishing returns. For instance how light can a rod and reel combination be to still adequately balance and cast a fly?


You have already arrived. The next level is fly line designed specifically for individual rods. This is currently in the works. This tells you that technology has peaked and significantly leveled. Now that does not mean that quality can't get better. If you were to take the best $800 fly rods on the market and cross section them, you would see that there is room for improvement.

As I write this I am watching my 14 yr old daughter cast a Loomis GL3 8 wt that I bought in 1991 with old cruddy rio bonefish line. (She is home schooled and fly casting is part of her school!) The fact is that she is enamored with the romance of fly fishing. The feel of the rod loading, the feel of the bite. the beauty of the loop. Any rod can be a good rod, you just have to learn how it wants to be handled.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Heck of a great loop! Good job with the teaching!!!!


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

With the look of that loop, Danny you have done a nice job!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

So is it nautilus ?

You should look at at Mako by Charlton?


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Bounce tested my Colton off the garage floor last night, no worse for wear. The reel is a excellent value.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Bauer Reels just acquired by Winston.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> At some point fly rods and reels will get to diminishing returns. For instance how light can a rod and reel combination be to still adequately balance and cast a fly?


And not just cast a fly but cast a fly line. I hear you.

Abels and other reels have definitely changed. We went from a standard, to a somewhat large arbor, to an extremely arbor, ported and now going to designs that reduces even more weight. I've always loved a good cork drag. But some of these newer reels make maintenance a lot less aggravating. Also, some of the newer synthetic carbon nano drags are really low start up inertia. The sealed drags can help some as well. Look at all these reels from 30 and even 20yrs ago. Maybe not the drags and basic design, but they have evolved. Yes they still work but are still changing I don't know how all these new crazy colors help catch fish. They don't, but I guess some think it's cool and so I guess it helps to sale more reels, who knows. And who know how reels will change 10yrs from now. Maybe they'll talk to ya! 

Dependability is the key which I believe everyone wants to point out here. Sure, I'm a big advocate of that. But with that point, for a newbie, there can be a point for a novice where pricing vs technology can also have diminishing returns, in respect of taking full advantage of the cost relative to the benefits thereof.

If the guy has been in it for a good while and really willing to take the plunge to get some really good/higher end equipment and has the dough to make a full commitment into it, then I say by all means, go for it. Otherwise, I see all too many people just starting out and breaking the bank going into it full steam ahead, but then deciding later that it's not for them. So their stuff goes up in the classified websites or ebay. So I say, with that, test the waters first (for a good while) with some halfway decent equipment at a reasonable value that's within their starting budget, and considering the cost of everything he needs to really get started properly, and go catch some fish and have fun with it. Then later, with his style and taste educationally evolved, he can decide to upgrade as he sees fit, in the direction that is best for him, not what peer pressure dictates. Nobody is going to really care if he caught that fish on high end gear or not, only that he caught a good fish on the fly! Maybe equipment junkies, but not the majority of folks.

At this point in the game for him, I'd rather see him get a decent $500-600 8wt outfit and go have fun with it and then later get turned on to getting the same thing in another rod or 2 on either side of that rod (i.e. 6wy or 10wt) and enjoy a broader spectrum of the sport, rather than blowing your whole wad on a single $1500-$1600 outfit and being stuck with that same rod for a good while. It takes time for people to establish a decent quiver of gear. If he decides he likes the sport, with time, research, testing and of course $$, he'll get there. Remember, part of the fun is the journey and the discovery of fitting equipment to your own taste and personality.

Steve, if you decided to venture away from Abel and Sage and wanted to look at some new stuff and made some post abut it, then you know we'd be all up in your bidness and telling you what we all thought about what we think is hot and the latest and greatest, or any of these other regular gear heads on this site.  But for the newer guys, that is not how I would roll out with it. I hear you in the fact that you recommend going out and getting the best you can afford. I can agree with that to a certain extent. But for the newbie, there has to be balance of what you want and what you really need to go out and be successful at fly fishing and catching fish on the fly and certainly have fun with it.

That, has been my experience and within that direction, you will find more people enter into the sport. There is a reason that more starter outfits are purchased every year than all other levels of fly equipment, combined! Get their foot in the door, get their feet wet, have fun with it, decide to stay with it and then upgrade from there. If someone can afford to go past a basic starter outfit and go up to an intermediate grade outfit, then that is what I recommend. I think that is what the guy was doing when he purchased the Marshfly (decent rod within reach of the average joe fly fishermen). I am thinking that was Marshfly's objective with that rod.

Ok then, I beat this horse way too much.  Sorry if I offended some of you. It wasn't my intent.  I think you know that by now about me. 

Ted Haas


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Just got back from a trip with my two new Nautilus. They are my new favorites next to Tibor. Tibor is timeless and simple, but the Nautilus drag is so super smooth and sensitive. You can dial it in. First fish caught on the NV-G 8 was a permit - drag handled the job much better than I thought. Almost zero start up friction.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Danny Moody said:


> As I write this I am watching my 14 yr old daughter cast a Loomis GL3 8 wt that I bought in 1991 with old cruddy rio bonefish line. (She is home schooled and fly casting is part of her school!) The fact is that she is enamored with the romance of fly fishing. The feel of the rod loading, the feel of the bite. the beauty of the loop. Any rod can be a good rod, you just have to learn how it wants to be handled.



Nice work Danny! She's carrying a nice loop for sure. I actually loved that old GL3 8wt I had too. Caught a rediculas amount of snook with it! Funny how that rod was considered to be fast back then, but really more of a progressive action. If it's slowed down, the thing wakes up for sure. But it's hard for us ultra fast rod guys to slow down and allow it to happen. Girls and women are better than men at doing that. My daughter enjoyed that as well and can out fish the boys! Ha!

We definitely need more girls and women entering into this sport.





Danny Moody said:


> You have already arrived. The next level is fly line designed specifically for individual rods. This is currently in the works. This tells you that technology has peaked and significantly leveled. Now that does not mean that quality can't get better. If you were to take the best $800 fly rods on the market and cross section them, you would see that there is room for improvement.


Danny, the wheels will always turn in fishing and fly fishing technology.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

We need a beaten dead horse emoji on this site  mods please add....


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

el9surf said:


> We need a beaten dead horse emoji on this site  mods please add....


I'm pretty sure we used to have one before the format change, along with a lot of others that are gone now.

As far as reels go, I share Ted's sentiments. I can't even wrap my head around spending $600-700 on a reel, but as most of y'all know; I'm a cheap as... frugal. As for most things fishing gear related and beyond. Stay within your budget and get the best quality, most dependable stuff that fits your needs that you can afford.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I have 5 mint Tibor reels. I am not wealthy. I purchased each one of them used. Probably paid 50% less than sale price for each of them.
So I have what I consider the best reels for what you would pay retail on a low to mid range reel.

I finally found a Freestone in 9/10 condition. Paid $260. On ebay right now a used Freestone is bid up to $631.00

My point is, wait for a used reel.

this is a deal
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Abel-3N-Ant...226943?hash=item2cabe13fff:g:31kAAOSwrXdXJ8Li


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Lots of good discussion and viewpoints. Its what makes forums interesting and worth engaging in.

Ted you are correct in your assessment of changes in reels over the last 20 or so years but I guess this is what it boils down to for me.

If I went out fishing today with my old RPLX and any new reel out there I would feel handicapped.
If I went out fishing today and slapped my old Abel 2 on any quality rod out there today I would not feel handicapped in any way.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

l also agree that buying a good used high end reel that can be had for less than their cost new is also the way to go. Last year I sold a lot of reels that were just hanging around. Someone got some good deals on them.

Here you go for all those Tibor fans.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tibor-Everg...114449?hash=item3d18fb1a11:g:ZdUAAOSwn1RXI6oD


----------



## rjackh90 (Jun 4, 2012)

mit said:


> I picked up an 8 wt rod a couple of days ago for a variety reasons -- primarily because I wanted another rod to use for my upcoming keys trip. I'm trying to decide what reel to pair it with. I have narrowed it down to 3 reels and have questions about 2 of them
> 
> - Cheeky Mojo 425: A couple of things about this reel. I have the ambush 375 which has been great so far, but I have only caught freshwater bass < 5lbs. The main selling point is price -- currently ~$140ish with a coupon. My main question is will this reel work fork for bonefish, small tarpon, etc.? I don't need the best, but if it won't work, I'd like to avoid wasting $140. As best I can tell, the reviews seem mixed, favoring slightly negative.
> 
> ...


I chose a ccfx2 810 over the NVG.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

rjackh90 said:


> I chose a ccfx2 810 over the NVG.


Can you share your reasoning?


----------



## rjackh90 (Jun 4, 2012)

pt448 said:


> Can you share your reasoning?


I visited their shop in Miami before a flight home and talked with Kristen for a long time. I didn't want to pay the extra cash to save the ounce or two in the NVG. I can get a 1012 spool and fish this same reel on a 10 wt rod. Kristen had never had someone complain about backing not drying enough on the ccfx2. I wanted more turns of the drag knob from zero to full tension (ccfx2 takes more turns than the NVG). To top it off, they had a custom color there in the shop I fell in love with. Imo, they don't do a great job of showcasing their custom colors unless you search through their Instagram page or hashtags. Not sure how they could improve it though because there are slight variations in their custom anodizing. Seeing the color in person plus the above points made me get the ccfx2 I was holding right then. Since I got the custom color crap I ended up spending about the same as a standard color NVG though...


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

They make a nice reel. You should post pics since it isn't a stock color.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@rjackh90 - that's sound reasoning - using different size spools on the CCFX2 is a good benefit, plus they are cheaper than the NVG. I went with the NVG because of I found great deals on them both - they were demos at nearly half off that came with warranty. Otherwise, I would have went with the CCFX2. But the drag on these are SICK! Now it is onto how well they hold up over time. Every Ross I've owned fished in the salt has went back - my recent one was returned with a nasty gram shaming me on not rinsing it correctly. Very condescending imo, I always rinse, take the reel apart and let dry separately.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I agree. I have a 10/11 NVG and a spare 8/9 spool so I can use the reel on Texas reds occasionally. In one of the videos I put up you can hear the NVG singing. Way over kill for reds.


----------



## rjackh90 (Jun 4, 2012)

el9surf said:


> They make a nice reel. You should post pics since it isn't a stock color.




























Pics don't really do it justice. It almost glows and changes color depending on the light. Kristen said its their number 2 selling custom color though so I guess I'm not too unique. Third picture is at the shop. Left to right: purple, violet (my reel before custom cap, hub, and hooker), and orange. I didn't really like the red parts with violet so I changed those out. Next spare spool will be black.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Dude,  I have to put on my Costas before I can see that thing! 

Ok there, I can see it! 

Lol


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Dude,  I have to put on my Costas before I can see that thing!
> 
> Ok there, I can see it!
> 
> Lol


I'm all for anything that'll bring more women into fly fishing!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> I'm all for anything that'll bring more women into fly fishing!


Don't tell him that! That's his! Lol

I don't think that will persuade my wife into FFing!


----------



## rjackh90 (Jun 4, 2012)

crboggs said:


> I'm all for anything that'll bring more women into fly fishing!


Gee, thanks.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have its little brother, a purple and red fwx. Nice color choice!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

rjackh90 said:


> .


Good to see another Aggie on here.


----------



## rjackh90 (Jun 4, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Good to see another Aggie on here.


'13, you?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

rjackh90 said:


> '13, you?


'99


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Would just like to point out how prescient I was in commenting that Bauer would be a good acquisition target and then they were bought by Winston a couple days later!

Carry on with the debate!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man 5 pages on fly reels. I have a SA reel on a 6/7 wt. SageII rod. It cast ok. I have caught bonefish from 2 lbs. to 9 on this rod. It the only fly rod I took to Alasks 3 times and there I caught a 30" char and a 5 lb Rainbow and brown on it. Not to mention the fish in Montana and the big Browns in Hebgin Lake
All those new big arbor colorful reels are great I have some. But if I was going Bonefishing or Red fishing and there wasn't a lot of wind i would use this old junky rod a reel


----------



## BOZTX (Feb 19, 2016)

Bang for your buck and customer service / warranty = Orvis
Not domestic but they design and deliver a great product


----------

